# Hermies!



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm getting 4 hermies! Yah! Hermies r hermit crabs. If any one has any hermies, or you have some info, or maybe your like me right now, going to get some, post here! I could use a bit of info


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I used to have some, but then I switched to bettas after the last hermie died.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh. I had hermies before.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

my fiance has 10 in a 55 gallon tank they have it made. lol heres some pics




























last pic is an old one of the 10 gallon tank. he started off with 2 in a 10 gallon then went to 4, then got the 55 gallon.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

So cute! I thought the last 1 didn't have a shell… lol


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

ah that would be scarey. lol they have changed shells but we have never caught them doing it. they all do it at night it seems so we wake up and go hey whats this shell doing here....


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm getting 4. My sis gets to PICK out 1


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

thats cool. remember to get them all about the same size. they can fight if one is really small and then you have one that is really large. A nice deep substrate is good. too. the sand they try to sell at most stores are no good. eco earth would be better. we have play sand and eco earth and ours prefer the eco earth. and the deeper the better they should be able to completely dig down and be covered still to molt. usually 6 inches is needed depending on size. i know it sounds like a lot. i think we have 8 inches in the 55 gallon but its such a big tank that it works fine. although my fiance had a battle with some person on his youtube cause they said his substrate was too deep even though all serious crab websites tell you you need at least 6 inches. that was a headache. 

if you dont already know here are some links to good resources
http://www.hermitcrabpatch.com/default.asp

and the Hermit crab association: http://www.hermitcrabassociation.com/phpBB/index.php


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Some people think they know everything.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

yeah. anyways i hope you post some pics once you get them


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Can I ask you, where did you get ur avatar?


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

aokashi drew it. i was lucky enough to post quick enough when he was offering free drawings of the betta of your choice. he is very talented


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow… he is GOOD


----------

